# Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012



## Anglerneuling1984 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte bereits 2011 einen vispas und war dann auch mitglied in einem verein in kerkrade obwohl ich nie dort gewesen bin, daher jetzt meine Frage da ich leider nichts per post bekommen habe wo ich meinen neuen vispas 2012 bekomme.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Vielen Dank und Petri ´heil


----------



## Nanninga (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*

Bei jedem niederländischen Verein oder in den meißten niederländischen Angelläden, welche die Vispässe meistens für die Vereine ausstellen. Normalerweise bist Du noch in Kerkrade im Verein, wenn Du nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt hast. Die warten natürlich erst ab ob Dein Beitrag ankommt, bevor die den neuen Vispas ausstellen.*Erst bezahlen, dann Post bekommen, nicht andersrum*. Also würde ich mal telefonisch Kontakt mit dem Verein aufnehmen, von dem Du den alten Vispas hast. Es ist üblich und gehört zum guten Ton, dass man seinen Beitrag bis zu einem Termin im Dezember bezahlt oder rechtzeitig kündigt.

Nanninga#h


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*

@ Nanninga:

Sorry, aber das ist leider Quatsch!
In meinem Angelverein (Vios Enschede) ist es so, das KEINE Schreiben nach Deutschland rausgehen, um den Vispas zu verlängern. Demzufolge habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit, vorab irgendwas zu überweisen (vorheriges Lastschriftverfahren wird auch nicht gemacht)
Bei der Größe des VIOS´ machen die sich nicht die Arbeit, xxxx Briefe nach Deutschland zu verschicken.
Wie es da bei Einheimischen Mitgliedern aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Bei uns Ausländern ist dies im Vios aber definitiv der Fall.

Ich muss also jedes Jahr den Vispas neu im Angelladen kaufen!
In nem Angelverein, in dem ich vorher Mitglied war, wurden noch Reservierungen zum Ende des Jahres verschickt - dies war aber ein kleinerer Verein.
(Vios soll ca. 5000 Mitglieder haben)

Also kann man DEFINITIV nicht von einem (deinem?) Verein auf andere Vereine schließen!


----------



## Nanninga (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*

Ok, dann bist Du in einem merkwürdigen Verein. Ich bin in drei niederländischen Vereinen und es läuft perfekt.
Ich nehme immer Vereine, welche eine *Internetplattform/Hompage* haben, da kann ich alles nachlesen und es stehen auch die *Überweisungswege* drin, alles andere wäre mit viel zu viel Lauferei verbunden.Wundert mich, das so ein großer Verein diese Möglichkeiten nicht anbietet.;+;+

Bedingung ist, dass mann seinen neuen Jahresbetrag rechtzeitig überweist, ohne dazu aufgefordert zu werden.
Dann bekommt man rechtzeitig seinen neuen Vispas.:m

Seit wann kommt der Knochen zum Hund!#d
Typisch deutsche Einstellung bei vielen, falls wir nicht an einander vorbeireden?;+

Ich würde trotzdem dort anrufen und die Sache klären, die können ja alle deutsch!#6

Nix für ungut, muss bei uns wohl anders als bei Euch sein, hat aber *nix mit Quatsch* zu tun!!#d

Ich kenne auch hier viele Deutsche, die sich fragen, warum bringen mir die Holländer eigentlich meinen Vispas nicht vorbei?? Das wäre zu einfach gedacht!Die Bringeschuld liegt beim Mitglied.

Schau mal das Beispiel:http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html (deutsche Fähnchen anklikken)

*Ist nicht böse gemeint,* denn da ich Dich nicht kenne, weiß ich nicht wie ernsthaft Du die Sache angehst und kann nur verallgemeinern. Im Grunde wollte ich Dir nur helfen den Grund zu finden, damit Du Deinen Schein noch schnell erhälst!:m

Per Schriftform klingt manches böser als es gemeint ist, da die Mimik fehlt, die war aber so

Wie Du vielleicht schon weißt, kannst Du nun auch den zusätzlichen Schein für eine dritte Rute bekommen, kostet aber 25,-€ extra. (Bei uns neu)|thinkerg:

PS: Habe gerade die WEB-Site Deines VIOS-Enschede gefunden  http://www.vios1924.nl/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=15&Itemid=9  , da stehen auch jede Menge Kontaktadressen drin und sogar Bezugsadressen in Deutschland. Leider haben die sich keine Mühe gemacht etwas in deutscher Sprache zu schreiben!!

Beste Grüße und hoffe es klappt noch.|wavey:

Nanninga#g


----------



## Mack (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*



Anglerneuling1984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits 2011 einen vispas und war dann auch mitglied in einem verein in kerkrade obwohl ich nie dort gewesen bin, daher jetzt meine Frage da ich leider nichts per post bekommen habe wo ich meinen neuen vispas 2012 bekomme.
> Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> Vielen Dank und Petri ´heil



Hallo Anglerneuling1984
Ich nehme mal an das du deine Vergünning bei dem Angelshop Bergsma in Kerkrade gekauft hast.
Fahre einfach zu ihm hin , er hat deine neue Vergünning bestimmt schon fast fertig da liegen.
Muss nur noch ausgefüllt und Unterschrieben werden!
So war es bis 2007 auf jeden Fall so gewesen
Gruß Mack

http://www.bergsma-online.nl/over_ons.php


----------



## link (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*

_Ich werde jedes jahr im dezenber angeschrieben im brief steht das man bis märz zeit hat den fälligen betrag zu überweisen dann werden einem die papiere zu geschickt dauert nach der überweisung ca. 3 tage man kann aber auch vor ort seine papiere vom kassenwart abholen_.
wenn du nicht überweist oder die papiere nicht selbst abholst werden die papiere ende märz zurück (vispass) nach fischerei niederland geschickt und du bist automatisch ausgetreten.
der andere verein in dem ich bin schickt nichts raus da muß ich jedes jahr neue papiere kaufen liegt wahrscheinlich am kassenwart
und das man von dem verein angeschrieben wird ist doch völlig normal und nich tytisch deutsch schließlich ist man mitglied des vereins und sollte nicht ausgeschlossen werden die vereine profitieren ja auch von unseren beiträgen und machen fahrten ans wasser wo die meisten deutschen garnicht mitangeln und trozdem bezahlen so kann der ein oder andere verein die eine oder andere fahrt mehr machen :qwarscheinlich haben die kassenwarte bestimmter vereine einfach keine lust dazu is ja auch viel arbeit


----------



## CKBW (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich meinen neuen Vispas 2012*



Mack schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerneuling1984
> Ich nehme mal an das du deine Vergünning bei dem Angelshop Bergsma in Kerkrade gekauft hast.
> Fahre einfach zu ihm hin , er hat deine neue Vergünning bestimmt schon fast fertig da liegen.
> Muss nur noch ausgefüllt und Unterschrieben werden!
> ...




Ist noch so, ich war Montag da und habe mir den Vispass 2012 gekauft, er hat alles fertig da liegen und es muss nur noch ausgefüllt werden, hat mich 38€ gekostet mit der Jahreskarte fürs Castel Erenstein, dann bist du Mitglied im Angelverein Kerkrade. Das einzige was du dir dann noch dazu kaufen musst ist die Maas Seen Karte wenn du sie willst, die Kostet dann 6€ zusätzlich.

MfG


----------

